# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  [A parrainer] Quetsche, lapine réhabilitée de laboratoire

## White Rabbit

Son histoire
Quetsche est une jeune lapine née en septembre 2021 et prise en charge par l'association en mars 2022. Elle vient d'un laboratoire où elle était utilisée pour l'élevage de tiques. Quetsche vit actuellement avec Laure, en famille d'accueil, où elle découvre la vie de lapine de compagnie.





Son caractère
Quetsche est une lapine très curieuse, qui adore les caresses. Elle s'intéresse aux inconnus et est proche de sa FA: elle vient quand elle est appelée et observe attentivement tout ce que fait sa FA.
Elle n'appréciait pas de vivre en enclos et sautait par-dessus pour en sortir, donc elle vit actuellement en liberté totale.





_Si vous voulez aider White Rabbit à prendre soin de Quetsche en attendant son adoption, vous pouvez la parrainer, en nous écrivant à parrainage@white-rabbit.org ou en remplissant le formulaire qui se trouve ici : formulaire de parrainage
Votre parrainage pourra servir à acheter des granulés, du foin, du matériel, ou à participer aux frais vétérinaires (antiparasitaire, vaccination, stérilisation...).


En tant que parrain vous pouvez également lui envoyer des jouets si vous le désirez.


Vous recevrez en échange des nouvelles et des photos de Quetsche pendant toute la durée du parrainage, et serez informé en avant-première de son adoption!_

----------

